# Fish pulling kayak



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

I alaways wanted to fish off a kayak but don't have one. But the first thing that comes to mind when I think of this is a big ol fish coming taking my bait and pulling me along with it. I'm not afraid of this actually I think it would be fun and a great story. I was just wondering if it has happened to anyone of if it's even possible


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh yeah. Sleigh rides are the best part of yak fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell a stringer full of hardtails caught while trying to catch bait will give you a sleigh ride! Not to mention that sailfish, big king, cobia, blackfin tuna, red snapper, shark or grouper that might eat said hardtails!


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

Blake R. said:


> Oh yeah. Sleigh rides are the best part of yak fishing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome if people could give some stories that be great


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a 150+lb Tarpon pull me over 3 miles and even 80lb fish can pull you around for some pretty healthy distances. My biggest yak Cobia spun me about 50 full rotations I think.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Even a 20lb pound jack or bull red will give you a great ride. It's definitely the highlight of yak fishing. So it's not just possible, it's actually pretty common.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

My son in law was pulled out into the middle of Mobile Bay from a 43" bull red in the dark. Took an hour and a half for him to land it. We've caught dozens that haul you around for a half hour or so, but his ride was the longest. 

Had a buddy latch onto a 42" bull in the Magnolia River. I was spotlighting the fish to take some pics. Looks like the fish wasn't struggling at all, just trucking along.

Jack Crevelle's will pull hard enough to cause a wake.

That's half the fun of fishing from a kayak.


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

my first ever fish when i had my ocean kayak was a 42" bull red in the biloxi bay. i was anchored when the fish hit my live shrimp on a carolina rig. kinda sucked when boats were passing by though. there was once or twice where i thought i was gonna end up going for a swim to. after almost tipping i remembered i should un hook the anchor line and grab it later. probably dragged me around for 30 min. then i got a hobie pro angler. when i had it i would just drift around but would anchor if the current was a bit stronger than i liked. a nice jack crevelle dragged me around in that one but the first thing i did was unhook the anchor line and then tightened down the drag a little bit more and went for a ride


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Coach950 said:


> I alaways wanted to fish off a kayak but don't have one. But the first thing that comes to mind when I think of this is a big ol fish coming taking my bait and pulling me along with it. I'm not afraid of this actually I think it would be fun and a great story. I was just wondering if it has happened to anyone of if it's even possible



Big King pulling Kayak - @ 2:46 mark in the video. -JJ


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

pimpfist said:


> Big King pulling Kayak - @ 2:46 mark in the video. -JJ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCs0LU7CRo8


That is an awesome video and even more awesome you are able to fish with your son like that. I would love to get a setup like your outfitter in future when mine are of age. Question on the outfitter, are you able to fish it solo or does it tend to sit in the water funny without the counter balance up front?.

Also I watched the full length video on the tuna, what reel were you using, definitely got low on line there for a minute..

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

feef706 said:


> That is an awesome video and even more awesome you are able to fish with your son like that. I would love to get a setup like your outfitter in future when mine are of age. Question on the outfitter, are you able to fish it solo or does it tend to sit in the water funny without the counter balance up front?.
> 
> Also I watched the full length video on the tuna, what reel were you using, definitely got low on line there for a minute..
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


You definitely need some weight up front. My buddy fishes his solo and he uses a plastic garbage bag filled with water. I would probably use a cooler bag with some ice in it.

Here are 2 videos where you can see him fishing it solo. Checkout the 2nd vid where he has a nice Mahi right off the beach! -JJ


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I had this 7 f t blacktip tow me around for some time. The worst part is when he spun me around in circles for a half an hour under my yak, it felt like I was on the damn teacup ride at Disney land. Also a nice smoker king from last month. I personally have never lost well over a 100yds of 20lb braid so fast I my life in my life she was a screaming, he then pulled me some, However with 20lb braid not I could not lock him down and just let hijm pull.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

feef706 said:


> Also I watched the full length video on the tuna, what reel were you using, definitely got low on line there for a minute..


Best I could tell, that reel looked like a Penn Fierce 4000. Great little reels for the money. And no heartbreak if it goes over the side...

As for the sleigh ride. Hell even a 20" Red will pull you around a little.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Best I could tell, that reel looked like a Penn Fierce 4000. Great little reels for the money. And no heartbreak if it goes over the side...
> 
> As for the sleigh ride. Hell even a 20" Red will pull you around a little.


The reel was a Penn Fierce 7000. Sorry I missed the second part of the question. -JJ


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Coach950 said:


> That's awesome if people could give some stories that be great


Go to your local library and check out and read "The Old Man and the Sea." This is a very good novel by Ernest Hemingway. The story can't be told any better than EH did... :thumbup:


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> Best I could tell, that reel looked like a Penn Fierce 4000. Great little reels for the money. And no heartbreak if it goes over the side...
> 
> As for the sleigh ride. Hell even a 20" Red will pull you around a little.


Man I was about to say if you can catch a tuna on a 4000, I hooked up on about a 20lb Bonita a few weeks ago and we couldnt turn the boat quick enough on a smaller trolling reel, thought he was gonna dump me.


----------

